# why does everyone mess with me



## feelsadsometimes (Jul 29, 2012)

seriously, i'm always the only person that gets bullied/messed with. why am i such an easy target? i try to be confident, but it always seems like i'm the only one that gets bullied in different situations i've been in. it's never 1 on 1 bullying either, its always a group of people that gang up on me and try to make me feel uncomfortable


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

maybe cuz u dont defend yourself??


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Because people are cruel and overall sh**y individuals.


Just be thankful we live in modern times with laws.


People who got bullied during the cavemen days usually probably ended up being killed afterwards.


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

Do you usually stay quiet/ignore them when they do this? If ignoring them doesn't work, maybe it's time to face them and look 'em straight in the eyes and tell them to back off. I know it's hard but it worked for me. 

Back in high school there was this guy and girl who would ALWAYS pick on me in class for no reason. I would just stay quiet and try to ignore them but maybe I was giving off the body language that what they were saying was really bothering me. So one day I was so sick of it that I just looked them straight in the eyes and asked them what the hell their problem was and to back off. I tried to be as assertive as possible and after that, they left me alone for the most part. Maybe sometimes you gotta convince these losers that you are just not gonna take it.


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Autumn26 said:


> Do you usually stay quiet/ignore them when they do this? If ignoring them doesn't work, maybe it's time to face them and look 'em straight in the eyes and tell them to back off. I know it's hard but it worked for me.
> 
> Back in high school there was this guy and girl who would ALWAYS pick on me in class for no reason. I would just stay quiet and try to ignore them but maybe I was giving off the body language that what they were saying was really bothering me. So one day I was so sick of it that I just looked them straight in the eyes and asked them what the hell their problem was and to back off. I tried to be as assertive as possible and after that, they left me alone for the most part. Maybe sometimes you gotta convince these losers that you are just not gonna take it.


But what if they actually wanna be friends with you so they purposely try to annoy you?


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

glossy95 said:


> But what if they actually wanna be friends with you so they purposely try to annoy you?


I guess in some cases, that could be a possibility but there's a difference between wanting to annoy someone to get their attention and actually being emotionally abusive. Some teasing can be harmless, but if they keep doing it repeatedly and it is obvious that the person does not enjoy it, then it is considered bullying. And they were saying some pretty hurtful things.


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

I imagine its something in the way you react.


----------



## amak1228 (Aug 9, 2013)

You're not alone! I always wondered the same thing. I never understood why me. I wasn't in any certain group like nerds or anything (not that there's anything wrong with that, I just didn't have a group) but still no matter where I went I was always picked on. Still doesn't make sense to me.


----------

